# Just A Rant On TOTW Dog Food.



## dinki2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay this is really just a small rant but I wanted to just say it lol. I use to always feed my dogs food such as Purina/ALPO/Pedigree/ect for years. Then I came here and read about how bad these brands of foods can be for your dog ect. 

Well this got me to thinking of my animals and I wanted to change this. We adopted a 6 y/o GSD back in September, and we fell in love with her, but unbeknowing to us she was pregnant and had puppies, whom are now 6 weeks 3 days old and doing great "expect pics soon of the rascals." 

Well about 2 weeks ago I started her on TOTW dog food that I found from a local feed store, and let me tell you this stuff has done miracles. Tho right now since I did start her cold turkey and shes still adjusting "I have no other dog food to mix it with to gradually change her food." She does have occasional gas and her feces is still adjusting.

But I cannot begin to tell how much energy she has now let alone her outside appearence already seems to be looking better. She use to never like to play fetch or do anything fun, but now since about a week ago....her energy level is off the tops and shes a bundle of joy.

But TOTW has to be the best dog food I have ever fed my dogs, and I seriously didnt expect to see such a change in her energy as much as I have now. So I give props to TOTW dog food.


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

What does TOTW stand for?

She might have more energy because the pups are weaned and she isn't pg. Good time to get her spayed by the way.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Taste of the Wild, I assume.

It's always good to hear of people switching foods and getting great results. ^_^ Now If only I could convince my parents...


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice to see a dog responding well to a good change, isn't it?  I'm glad she's loving the food and can't wait for pics of the little ones!


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

Katzyn said:


> Taste of the Wild, I assume.


I've heard that's a good food, I wanted to try it out but haven't seen it in the local feed stores.


----------



## dinki2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yea it could be due to her not being pregnant anymore, but when we got her im guessing she wasnt but about 2-3 day pregnant as she had pups 58 days after we adopted her so im sure she would of had more energy evne then, but either way if its due to her pups being older or the food all I know is now she is ALOT more active and full fo energy. Im glad I switched.

And yea its Taste Of The Wild Wild Fowl brand. And she is gonna get spayed soon around the middle of January.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i feed both my dogs TOTW. i absolutely love it. glad to hear your GSD is doing so well, and i cant wait to see pics of the babies!


----------



## Allie3985 (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a similiar experience with a foster that was pregnant when she came to me. After having the puppies, and especially after they were weened, she had way more energy, almost like a different dog. It could have been diet related as well, I'm not sure.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

This sounds like more of a 'rave' than a 'rant'


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw "rant on TOTW" and I was ready to defend my food!LOL nice to see it's a nice rant. This food literally saved my pup's life! She had a GI tract infection at 6 weeks and couldn't eat anything we could find but TOTW she loved and did great on it, her tear stains went away and her coat was shiny.  Glad to hear about the mom doing better!


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

Just so you know, when you go to switch the pups to dry food, you can use the Smoked samon flavor TOTW because the protein count is alot lower than the others. From all my research pups should not get high protein but the TOTW smoked samon has just the right amount. We recently switched our five month old pup to the samon flavor with similar results as you. We were feeding Canidea but she has developed food allergys. TOTW cleared her right up. If you have a problem with soft stool after she has been on it awhileyou may want to cut back the feeding amount alittle at a time and she should start having formed stools again. The higher quality foods can cause softer stool when there is some over feeding. It has happened to me countless times and I just cut back a half cup and it usually is formed again in 24 hours. Im glad you are having such great luck. Cant wait for pics of the little ones.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I just switched to TOTW from Wellness about a month ago...and I LOVE it!!!

My dogs look great and no more (well much less) gas


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

HAHA I'm glad you had such good results! I experienced the same change with Mosby when I switched him to TOTW from a cheaper-quality food


----------



## RiverFlash (Aug 28, 2008)

TOTW is awesome! My jacks are so healthy, shiny, energetic, and clear eyed! We have quite a few jacks in the neighborhood, and I ALWAYS get asked how come they have no dander, chewing, hot spots, or tear stains ... and I say TOTW. I rotate the HP and WF for a flavor switch, and give a tablespoon of plain yogurt 2-3X a week for a gut bug boost (a lot of giardia is present where we live and they romp the woods a lot) and we have some healthy dogs!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

All about Eva said:


> If you have a problem with soft stool after she has been on it awhileyou may want to cut back the feeding amount alittle at a time and she should start having formed stools again. The higher quality foods can cause softer stool when there is some over feeding. It has happened to me countless times and I just cut back a half cup and it usually is formed again in 24 hours.


I wouldn't recommend to someone cutting back the intake of food because of a little bit of soft stool. I would only cut back the intake of food if the dog/puppy was gaining too much weight. I haven't heard of higher quality kibble causing soft stool due to over feeding. Not that it can't happen but I wouldn't tell someone to cut back the intake over soft stool... imo.


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow. Me and Cole just got TOTW for our dogs after Pedigree, which they didn't seem to feel well on, but I didn't know enough about dogs to really realize it was the food till we got Banjo and I started looking into it. 
They picked through the Pedigree on top to get to the new stuff, and Banjo didn't even finish her Pedigree off. (We did half of each for the first feeding). They LOVE it.


----------

